# searching for vizsla dog, young started dog



## bigdawg (Jun 14, 2011)

Recently retired couple, prior Vizsla owners, looking for young adult 12 -18 months, 'started' Vizsla dog. Have the time and access to the out of doors to provide off lead exercise. May pursue agility training and competition. Willing to travel to pick up a suitable Vizsla dog.

Thanks

Steve & Debbie McKinney
Conway, NH, USA 03818
603-447-3372
[email protected]
www.bigdawgimages.net


----------



## DASHAW (Jun 22, 2011)

www.outdoorsmankennels.com
They occasionally have started dogs.


----------

